# pulling power



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all...when we were in france are rv struggled up some of the steep hills,in normendey a 1in6 hill that went on a long way i dropped from 65 to 35 second gear all noise and no pull.anyone else had this or am i heading for a reckon,would a compresion test help? the rest of the time it ran well.i have 120 thou on the clock


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Luggnut
you don't say if it's petrol or deisel small block or big block
i suppose 120 thou is quite high for a petrol but then again 1 in 6 hill for a long way is quite a drag for a petrol engine considering the weight you'll be pulling 
a deisel should have more low rev's grunt than a petrol 
if it's not burning oil and starting up ok i suppose a compression test can't hurt
JMHO hope it helps


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi tony i have a 7.4 ford pet/gpl was on gpl at the time


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Luggnut
don't forget you will lose a little power on LPG 
my winnie runs on LPG as well and i was told to expect a slight reduction on power when climbing 

something to do with way lpg burns


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

mine seems to like lpg best on one of the hills i did switch and i got a bit more power ,but embarrassing being overtaken by all an sundry


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Mines got a 6.5 Chevy diesel and pulls like a train on hills but has only done 20k miles. On a trip back from Cornwall recently we flew past all the trucks on the hills and I keep it to 60 on the flat so we don't take a big run up.


----------

